# Brady and Molly



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I figured I'd start a new thread with some pictures. If a moderator wants to move the pics I put in someone elses I'd appreciate it. 








Molly loves to snuggle








So does Brady








This can't be comfortable

My dogs are as lazy as I am.

Here is one action shot, I know I should ignore her.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*inapropriate?*

Brady doesn't seem to mind


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Your pups are too cute!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

They are adorable!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Thank you, these pics are a little old. I've had them stripped since they were taken and Brady especially looks like a diferent dog. Actually he looks more like he is suposed to. I miss them as I am in MS trying to get the old house listed and my wife has the pups in TN with her. I will see all of them this week.


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

Very cute dogs!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Killer Yawn







I couldn't have timed this if I wanted to.


----------



## irish (Jun 17, 2006)

how cute they are the last pic of the yawn....wow


----------



## Corey_Is_My_Scottie (Jul 10, 2006)

*Pups*

So cute they are! Precious!


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

awww they are really cute!!!!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 13, 2006)

How cute are they! Brill!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*Brady's Birthday*

The birthday boy, 1 year old today








His party girl








ready to get this party started








What better cake for a dog.....Meat Loaf








I think they liked it


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

How in the world did you get them to keep their hats on? Elsa would have taken it off with one fell swoop. Happy birthday Brady!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

The first time I tried to put the 'cake' in the picture and they jumped around so much they kept falling off. So I took the pictures without it and was able to get them to be still. I thought it would be a problem because they do not wear clothes or hats, etc.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*Molly's 1 today*

Hi, today is Mollys birthday.

Mollys Cake








Party Hats









YUM









After party after glow


----------



## Trixy (Nov 30, 2006)

They are adorable


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

Your dogs are just too cute!! Too bad I can't say as much for the Gators throw. hehe


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Yep, they are Gators thru and thru. Can't wait until Jan 8th. Big Party Time!!!


----------



## Oggyflute (Dec 8, 2006)

Great pics, nothing like a snuggle & snooze with your pups.


----------



## Desy (Dec 5, 2006)

They are soooo cute!!! You are so lucky to have 2. I want another one for Baby but my husband says noway (still workin on it )


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I forgot the most important part, we got them a pony for her birthday party.


----------



## Buddy (Nov 22, 2006)

lol thats funny


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Molly and Brady wanted to say Merry Christmas to everyone at Dogforums.com


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

And Happy Holidays to you all too! Great pic.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

*Visit from Santa*

Santa had to go see my nephew and stoped in to see the pups. Merry Christmas Everyone and Happy New Year.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

here are some Christmas wishes from this year.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

They are really cute..I cant wait for Ozzy to see them..He/She has one of these cute pups too. Merry Christmas Drfong, Brady and Molly!


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

They are SO CUTE! I am so excited to see another Australian terrier owner here...

Here is my boy Ozzy. Aren't they the best dogs?


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Ozzy is a great looking dog. How old is he and where did you get him? There are not many people who have Aussies. Yes I do have to agree they are the best dogs.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

Ozzy is about 7 months and I got him from a breeder in WI who shows them. They are rare, I have never met anyone with one. I really wonder why they are not more popular because even though they are terriers they seem a little easier than most! 
How did you end up with two? I would love to get another someday and give Ozzy a friend. Yours get along well? I love that you got them a pony for her bday haha.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

My wife and I got Brady while we were in Arkansas on our 5 year aniversary, october of 05. The resort were stayed at had a stable and the owner had 3 puppies. My wife droped her glasses in the pen and Brady picked them up. When Denise grabed him to get her glasses he started licking her in the face and it was all over. As a pup he was the cutest dog ever.







He has always been a snuggler.








Molly and Brady could not be more different in personality.He is very sweet and easy going and she is wide open. He is quite clumsy and she is like a cat. 








We got Molly from a breeder in TX. I had decided that Brady needed a friend. I really wanted a female and a red or sandy rather than another blue/tan. They have become inseprable. Molly doesn't like to be held much and if you mover her she will go right back to where she wanted to be. She is very independent. That place is usually on your feet.







They get along great. Like any terrier they occasionally squable, but nothing big. He is submissive and she dominates. From what I hear that is very normal when you have a male and female. 
They are popular as pets but not as show dogs. Most areas have so few competing that you really have to travel alot to get any points. Since we moved back to TN I have found a breeder in Chattanoga to groom them (and teach me how) as finding someone who will hand strip them (and knows what they are doing) is next to impossible. Her dogs are very competitive. Her foundation dog has been ranked #1 Aussy in the country before and finished 2 one year (I think last year) without showing any the last quarter. I've seen him when I took my dogs for grooming and he really is a great dog. Back to point, I don't know if you watched the Thanksgiving dog show after Macy's parrade, but a male ausy made the final line up in terriers. Finnished 3rd I think. Anyway turns out he was the only ausy at that large a show. 

Anyway, they are absolutely great dogs. If Ozzy is 7 months, have you found a groomer yet? He should be getting close to ready for his first striping. They really feel great after they are stripped down. It is also great for their skin.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

My Ozzy sounds like your boy in personality, he loves to snuggle and is very easy going and happy all the time. I would like a sandy girl too that just sounds perfect. I have actually been trying to figure out how to groom him. I bought some stripping tools but I doubt I would do a good job. I also have not found any groomer around here (northern va) who can do it but I am going to keep looking. He is definitely ready to be stripped because as you can see the hair on his ears is out of control!

I did watch the Macy's show and I saw that Aussie, he was very handsome. If you want to take a look at my breeder her website is temora.net I think I know the breeder you are talking about in TN because I did a lot of research and contacted a lot of breeders when I was looking around.

So do they calm down at all as they age?  I am kidding I think his energy level is perfect.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

The ears are pretty easy. Just pull them out a few hairs at a time. Support the ear with one hand and pull with the other. The better you support the skin where you are pulling the less likely the dog will care. Mine have been done several times now and they really don't mind much. The last time I stayed so she could show me how to do it. Molly really didn't seem to care at all and Brady only seemed uncomfortable while working on his front legs. Not sure why that would have bothered him. If you just want to strip them some and not worred about the pattern, just work with him some. If you run your fingers thru his fur and pull up like a hair stylist does when you get your hair cut, you will see there are different length hairs. Just pull the longest ones. Thin out his back alot, from the base of his neck to his tail. Thin it out from the top line (center) down about half way down the sides. Use sissors around his butt to clean it up. You can also sissor from his knees down to his paws nice and short. Also trim up all the hair that grows between his pads. Just pluck out his top not some, pulling the longest hairs. You can sissor his snout to clean it up and strip his ears. The long hairs should come out fairly easily, it's the ones inside the ear that bother them when you pull them. It has to be done, so just go ahead and do it. He'll be just fine. 
The lady who just groomed mine did some by hand and some with a striping knife. The knife adds some speed, but you can't go wrong just working with him some every day untill you are happy with the results. I have some info about grooming Aussies and the pattern. If I can get it scaned into the computer I can send it to you. While you are looking for someone, make sure they know how to do aussies. I have had 2 different groomers say they knew what they were doing and the dogs came back looking completely wrong. One even cut all the hair off the top of their head so they had no top not. It still has not grown back right. Also don't let anyone tell you it is ok to clipper the dog. It will ruin his coat. These dogs were breed to be striped. It promotes a healthy coat and skin. If they are cliped, they get all frizzy and loose the natural properties the coat is supposed to have.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

It is quite easy..At first the thought of pulling puddles hair scared the bejeezus out of me. But now..she loves it and uses our stripping time to snooze she turns into a wet noodle during that.I havent quite master the ears yet...She gets grinchy during that..were working on it. As for the clipping versus the stripping is so true..I belong to a Cairn forum and we all sent chrismas cardsto one another. I have over 54 cards with pictures of dogs on my wall and you can definalty tell which ones were stipped or clipped.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

Here is a link to a site I found that has good info on ausy grooming.


http://www.angelfire.com/fl/atjournal/grooming.html

I hope it helps.


----------



## ozzy (Sep 29, 2007)

THANK you so much for the tips. I do have some grooming info the breeder sent me and I have managed to pull some hair out of him. I also bought a stipping knife which works great. For me the big problem is getting him to stay still and doing the face. I will try the ears again but it didn't seem like that hair wanted to come out. I cannot get him to stay still either. Think terrier trying to attack stripping knife as it comes near him! So I have some work to do on getting him use to it.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I don't think I would use the striping knife on his ears or face, just on his body where there is alot of hair to strip. If you have a counter or table to put him on, it may help. It will keep him from being able to get away. Alsy a grooming arm and lead to keep his head up and help control him would help if he is not esy to keep still. One the ears, just hold them securely with one hand and pull with the other. Also like a band-aid, do it quick and firm. Just a few at a time. Try it on your own hair. If you firmly pull just 1 or 2 hairs out you don't really feel it. Try to pull a bunch at once and PAIN. Good luck, put up some pics of ozzys neatly groomed ears soon.


----------

